# "In praise of the 103..."



## longstride

One constant within the Sinn catalog since the beginning in the early 1960's has been the 103. The 103 superceeded the 101/102.











103 from the 1960's (Handwind)









103 from the 1970's (Handwind)



Widely seen as a watch that took it's initial design influence from the Breguet Type XX (20), the type XX itself was heavily influenced by the German Hanhart Chronographs of the 1940's. 











Breguet type XX First model, as used by the French Military.











Breguet Type XX First model caseback - note service stamps.




The 101/103 was always produced in small numbers for buyers who required (and paid for) a robust, accurate and high quality Chronograph, each built by Helmut Sinn. 


Sinn's business model can be seen as a forerunner to today's Boutique brands, as Herr Sinn used advertising in Aviation/Technological and Horological magazines and word of mouth to generate and continue his business. Sinn saw a need for specialist time pieces and being an aviator himself saw a lack of affordable, accessible watches to fulfill the needs of Aviators and so decided to start his own company with the intention of filling the void.










1980's Catalog.


 Ostensibly a 'Pilots Chronograph' the 103 was also bought by many who required a chronograph that offered excellent value, clear legibility, a robust easy to service movement and that was actually available to purchase. Many of these specialist Military type Chronographs of the time were produced to fullfill standing Military contracts and as a result were not readily available to the public.


Within the Sinn Catalog the 103 is a watch that offers a multitude of potential options, including Steel or Titanium, Acrylic or Sapphire, Polished or Brushed, Strap or Bracelet etc.

Also it seems that every couple of years a limited edition 'special' will become available either directly from Sinn or as a special limited edition as seen in the Manufactum and Herbert Mayer pieces of the last few years.











Manufactum special 103 (2014)













Herbert Mayer special 103 (50 piece Ltd Edition).




My particular example is nothing spectacular, it is the base model Acrylic 103 that probably has the strongest connection to the first pilot's chrono's that Helmut Sinn built in the 1960's.











My 103 Arylic.











My 103 Acrylic on leather.


I've had this for about 8 months and picked it up on the forums at what I thought was a 'steal' of a price. Actually I thought it was too good a deal to pass up (an absolute impulse buy) so I jumped on it not really knowing if I wanted it or not. 


Over the intervening months' the watch has become probably the most worn watch that I have (I didn't see that coming) and thinking over the reasons for this I came to several conclusions that are 'true for me'.


The watch has the strong no nonsense, no excessive 'bling' aesthetics that has always attracted me. It is accurate, consistent, has good lume, is 'Retro' without being a pretender, allows accurate timing in 12 hour increments, fits in any circumstance, can be dressed with leather, nylon, rubber or bracelet, fits under a shirt cuff, work's with jeans, shorts, suits (anything) has 200M water resistance and can often be resold with out any significant loss on the secondary market.


In short it is as close to the perfect Chrono as you are likely to find, for those of you who own this watch you know what I mean, for those of you who are thinking of buying this watch Jump in, and for those Sinn aficionados that don't own one, Get one.


























In conclusion, I say....."Long live the 103".

(Some photo's are mine & some I have 'lifted' from the internet).


----------



## webicons

Thank you. Excellent expository write up and entertaining. My "simple, accurate, retro, go anywhere, do anything" 103 St Acrylic should be in today. Look out for pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

I own this watch and I agree with you









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Wow, great presentation and narrative....

I have been on the 103 fence since I "found Sinn", as concerned it might wear to small on my sausage like 7.5" wrist!

you may have converted me!


----------



## Myron

Thanks for this fun post. I've attached a picture of my 103 Ti Ar below.

Great write up and summary of this historic Sinn model. One thing that I would like more information on is the use of the model number 101 to describe the early 3-register chronographs. In early Sinn catalogs and price lists that I've seen, the 101 and 102 two-register chronographs are listed together, like "101/102." I've seen posts on several German forums that would indicate the difference was white registers or black registers (not sure which is which, though). I believe the cases used for the 101/102 are smaller than the 103 (I've noted two different cases, there may be more), and the 101/102 seems to have used either a Landeron 248, Valjoux 7730, or Valjoux 7733, all two-register chronographs. I've also seen at least one with a Valjoux 233, a two-register chronograph with date at 6.

The earliest 103's appear to have always used the Valjoux 72 or 726 (speaking here in the vintage context, since obviously the 7750 is the ubiquitous movement in the 103 today). The 103 cases are bigger than the 101/102, and the 103 has always been a three-register chronograph. Hence, I believe that the watch you have identified above as a 101 is in fact an early 103. For some reason, the tendency to misidentify early 103's as the 101 seems to have propagated in recent times (i.e., an Internet phenomenon). Perhaps someone with more knowledge on the subject can contribute to this thread and clarify this.

Thanks again for starting such a great thread. Here's my 103:



Kind regards,

Myron


----------



## longstride

I am a 7.5"wrist, the watch wears well.



Maddog1970 said:


> Wow, great presentation and narrative....
> 
> I have been on the 103 fence since I "found Sinn", as concerned it might wear to small on my sausage like 7.5" wrist!
> 
> you may have converted me!


----------



## longstride

Myron, thank you for the extra clarification of the difference between the 101 and 103, there is an absolute lack of definitive knowdege on early Sinn watches and apparently few records were kept, so it is through forums such as this that we are able to share/pool our info, great to see your well loved 103, this watch will always be a classic.



Myron said:


> Thanks for this fun post. I've attached a picture of my 103 Ti Ar below.
> 
> Great write up and summary of this historic Sinn model. One thing that I would like more information on is the use of the model number 101 to describe the early 3-register chronographs. In early Sinn catalogs and price lists that I've seen, the 101 and 102 two-register chronographs are listed together, like "101/102." I've seen posts on several German forums that would indicate the difference was white registers or black registers (not sure which is which, though). I believe the cases used for the 101/102 are smaller than the 103 (I've noted two different cases, there may be more), and the 101/102 seems to have used either a Landeron 248, Valjoux 7730, or Valjoux 7733, all two-register chronographs. I've also seen at least one with a Valjoux 233, a two-register chronograph with date at 6.
> 
> The earliest 103's appear to have always used the Valjoux 72 or 726 (speaking here in the vintage context, since obviously the 7750 is the ubiquitous movement in the 103 today). The 103 cases are bigger than the 101/102, and the 103 has always been a three-register chronograph. Hence, I believe that the watch you have identified above as a 101 is in fact an early 103. For some reason, the tendency to misidentify early 103's as the 101 seems to have propagated in recent times (i.e., an Internet phenomenon). Perhaps someone with more knowledge on the subject can contribute to this thread and clarify this.
> 
> Thanks again for starting such a great thread. Here's my 103:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Myron


----------



## David Woo

my fav is the 102, with a similar layout to the breguet type XX (photo from the interwebs) :


----------



## mpalmer

Awesome write up and pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Micky

A very nice looking piece with some vintage charm! 

Love the style, bought the modern model St Sa. Unfortunately, I had nothing but trouble with the watch. Lume marker on bezel applied sloppy (had to live with that as all the 103's they had in stock had the lume applied sloppy on the bezel) and the movement just wouldn't run accurately. Had it in for warranty work three times before I gave up. Had movement troubles too with my U1000. My Boss's 903 also wouldn't reset to 12, even after 2 tries of fixing it. 

The overall quality feels great with Sinn, but they seem to have trouble with the movement part. How can they return me a watch three times without really fixing it? Just swap out the damn cheap 7750 and we're good. Totally don't get it! I own lots of watches with that movement but only Sinn gave me mad trouble. 

Not here to bash the brand, it is just honest disappointment that I remembered when I saw your great post. Enjoy your beautiful watch, hope it works for you.


----------



## Myron

longstride said:


> Myron, thank you for the extra clarification of the difference between the 101 and 103, there is an absolute lack of definitive knowdege on early Sinn watches and apparently few records were kept, so it is through forums such as this that we are able to share/pool our info, great to see your well loved 103, this watch will always be a classic.


Absolutely agree! Here is a picture that I think makes it the clearest (thanks and credit to stylus1_de on uhrforum.de).



I have also seen similar collections that reverse the assignment of 101 and 102 based on the sub-dial colors. Also, note that the 103B on the far right is the watch that Guinand based its recent HS-100 LE on. Hence the HS-100 is also a close cousin to the 103 and shares a lot of design DNA. Here's mine:










Hope this helps,

Myron


----------



## ten13th

Thanks for sharing your knowledge and research. Makes me appreciate my 103s more. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## longstride

Thank you David Woo!! If anyone has any catalog pages from the 1960's or 1970's, put them up here....research into the early days is pretty sparse.


----------



## Dre

Great post, makes me appreciate my 103 St that much more! I'd read that the design of the 103 was essentially unchanged before I got mine, but I haven't seen it illustrated in pictures like this yet.


----------



## Tanjecterly

We need more pictures.


----------



## dan4138

It's a watch that deserves a lot of praise. I did a review on it earlier this year: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/beyond-usual-suspects-my-journey-sinn-103-a-2827882.html
Your photos are much better, and I particularly like the way they demonstrate how versatile the watch is on different types of straps.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Myron said:


> Absolutely agree! Here is a picture that I think makes it the clearest (thanks and credit to stylus1_de on uhrforum.de).
> 
> 
> 
> I have also seen similar collections that reverse the assignment of 101 and 102 based on the sub-dial colors. Also, note that the 103B on the far right is the watch that Guinand based its recent HS-100 LE on. Hence the HS-100 is also a close cousin to the 103 and shares a lot of design DNA. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Myron


That picture makes me wonder what Sinn could do with a U1 styled chronograph.


----------



## webicons

Beautiful and bright!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## blurred

I love my 103, my first "big" watch purchase and always will be a keeper


----------



## longstride

Nice one dan4138, I read your review - well done.



dan4138 said:


> It's a watch that deserves a lot of praise. I did a review on it earlier this year: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/beyond-usual-suspects-my-journey-sinn-103-a-2827882.html
> Your photos are much better, and I particularly like the way they demonstrate how versatile the watch is on different types of straps.


----------



## longstride

Thank you Myron.....a nice piece of extra knowledge.


----------



## longstride

Thank you DW....we do need to plan a GTG for the L.A. area, I will PM you soon.



David Woo said:


> my fav is the 102, with a similar layout to the breguet type XX (photo from the interwebs) :


----------



## longstride

Looks like a beauty! Have fun with that 103.



webicons said:


> Beautiful and bright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4138

A post from a prior Sinn thread that explains why, IMO, the 103 is still both a classic in the Sinn line, and a classic value proposition among chronographs. https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/beyond-usual-suspects-my-journey-sinn-103-a-2827882.html
*
Re: Beyond the usual suspects-My journey to a Sinn 103*

_







Originally Posted by *CM HUNTER* 
An icon for the brand for sure, and a beautiful one. But alas, there are those models where you can understand the value in its price, and then there are those like this one. Giving the fact it doesn't stand out in terms of its merits or uniqueness (usually hard to do with a Sinn), it's clear you're paying only for that icon status.

_

OP here. "Degustibus non est disputatum". Interestingly, I gravitated to the 103 because of its design, but bought in large part because of perceived value. I started looking for a classic chrono and got to the Sinn 103 because it:
-Was a beautiful design from the Golden Age of chrono design (1962)
-Had a mil spec provenance for both the model and brand
-Possessed good functionality vs. other chronos: auto, day/date, and I really like both the 12 hour counter and the bidirectional timing bezel; I use both daily.
I perceived the watch as a good value and couldn't find another chrono with both these features and tool watch brand pedigree for close to the 103's price.

By way of comparison, dinexus referred in another recent thread (What is considered THE Sinn watch) to the 103 as being the Speedmaster of Sinn, which I think is accurate What is considered THE Sinn watch?. The 103, although arguably Sinn's best-known model, is value priced towards the bottom end of their line, with only the 3 hand 556, and the 104 (essentially the 103 without the chrono) below it. In contrast, the Speedmaster is priced well above the redoubtable Seamaster, which is auto, has a date function, ceramic rotating timing bezel, and a higher waterproof rating. I like both the Speedie and Seamaster, but the iconic Speedie seems to command a much higher premium in the Omega line than the iconic 103 in the Sinn line. In a head to head comparison the 103 costs about 60% of the Speedie, despite more features (auto, day/date, rotating timing bezel). Sinn obviously doesn't have Omega's position as a brand, nor the 103 the Speedmaster's importance as a model, but, to me, the Speedmaster vs. 103 head to head comparison was central to my buying decision, as I started out favoring the Speedie.

The 103 design was, as I understand it, an "open spec" 1950's French military spec, produced by a number of manufacturers, of which the Breguet Type XX is the best known. The Breguet went out of production for a while, and came back as a much more premium watch with extensive polished surfaces, and a much higher price; no longer a tool watch, IMO, and more competitive with a Daytona than a Sinn or Speedmaster. Because of the open mil spec I think of the 103 more as a roughly contemporaneous execution of this concept (3-register chrono with rotating timing bezel,) than as a copy of the Type XX, per se. I am sure some Breguet enthusiasts would differ with me on that though.​


----------



## dan4138

longstride said:


> I am a 7.5"wrist, the watch wears well.


I also have about a 7.5 inch wrist and have no concerns about size with the 103. The fact that it is about a 15mm tall chrono increases wrist presence.


----------



## sivart

my all time favorite watch at any level.


----------



## hornetwso

Many Thanks to Myron for pointing me toward Sinn...and my new 103.


----------



## hornetwso

103 in action. For those with small wrists like myself, it is not at all overbearing.


----------



## Myron

hornetwso said:


> Many Thanks to Myron for pointing me toward Sinn...and my new 103.
> View attachment 10323610


Beautiful!


----------



## Toothbras

Cool info thanks for sharing!


----------



## longstride

Just a little more info...here is my Humble 103 on a Swiss Tropic Rally strap.

















...this strap was used by Sinn with the 103 back in the 70's-80's (maybe earlier) it is extreemly comfortable, works aesthetically with the watch and just adds more to the vintage look/feel of the watch.

The only downside is that they are getting hard to find.


----------



## greasy8

Another 103 Sa  By far my favorite watch.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Does anyone have sideways pictures so we all can see how high it is on the wrist? I'd prefer looking down the arm and seeing how it rides the wrist.....?


----------



## webicons

Tanjecterly said:


> Does anyone have sideways pictures so we all can see how high it is on the wrist? I'd prefer looking down the arm and seeing how it rides the wrist.....?


7.75 inches / 19.7 cm wrist where it lays. I wear my straps a tad loose.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

^^^ TYVM!


----------



## blurred

Here's mine!


----------



## pcypret

Thank you for taking the time to write such an informative post. I've almost bought this watch a dozen times and would have done so if I hadn't missed my chance to get the beautiful HM limited edition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus

My 103 St plexy, a tad personalized (usually on 3-row bracelet, now on calf):


----------



## citjet

Ahhh, the Sinn 103 is my goal to re-aquire some day soon. What a wonderful chrono


----------



## ChronoSage

Love my little retro brothers... Sinn 103 on black 20/18 minimal stitched strap with sealed edge. Oris Sixty-Five on black 20/16 minimal stitches strap with unsealed edge.


----------



## Earl Grey

Fantastic photos of a great watch, everyone. For you long term owners of the acrylic version, is the bezel dlc coated steel, or anodized aluminum? Looks like the black wears off at the edges over time? Would any of you choose the St Sa version because of this if you had to do it again?

I love the look of the standard version, but worry about long term looks because I am rough on my watches. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Earl Grey said:


> Fantastic photos of a great watch, everyone. For you long term owners of the acrylic version, is the bezel dlc coated steel, or anodized aluminum? Looks like the black wears off at the edges over time? Would any of you choose the St Sa version because of this if you had to do it again?
> 
> I love the look of the standard version, but worry about long term looks because I am rough on my watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The coating is hardwearing i have a ding in mine that hasn't shown through to the metal underneath

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: &amp;quot;In praise of the 103...&amp;quot;*



Earl Grey said:


> Fantastic photos of a great watch, everyone. For you long term owners of the acrylic version, is the bezel dlc coated steel, or anodized aluminum? Looks like the black wears off at the edges over time? Would any of you choose the St Sa version because of this if you had to do it again?
> 
> I love the look of the standard version, but worry about long term looks because I am rough on my watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mine has held up well over the last several months but if you are hard on your watches I would probably be more concerned with the acrylic crystal on the St A. I personally love it, but the St Sa sapphire is more rugged if you can handle the extra thickness of that model.


----------



## webicons

Earl Grey said:


> I love the look of the standard version, but worry about long term looks because I am rough on my watches.


I had the same concerns and actually had purchased the Ti version first but when I looked at all the photos of the Vintage 103s I noticed that all were pretty banged up and I actually liked that. Bought the Acrylic version and never looked back. Favored over the Ti by far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

Just following up on my last post. The Ti looks modern while the Acrylic is oh so classic. I tend to lean more towards vintage pieces so it figures which one I like more. They both kick A** though!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Yes I would say the Black finish will wear off the sharper edges of the bezel (yes it is Alumimium) but don't worry a Sharpie is your best friend for touch up's and it does work, it will cover up the minor indiscretions.



Earl Grey said:


> Fantastic photos of a great watch, everyone. For you long term owners of the acrylic version, is the bezel dlc coated steel, or anodized aluminum? Looks like the black wears off at the edges over time? Would any of you choose the St Sa version because of this if you had to do it again?
> 
> I love the look of the standard version, but worry about long term looks because I am rough on my watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

I'm in the same boat as you webicons, Vintage appeals to me also, the 103 series is a cornerstone in the Sinn catalog, a great contemporary watch and a classic all in one, you can order one with all the technical bells a whistles or a very stripped down 60's vintage piece, I love this watch - an absolute favourite, as ownership has proved.



webicons said:


> Just following up on my last post. The Ti looks modern while the Acrylic is oh so classic. I tend to lean more towards vintage pieces so it figures which one I like more. They both kick A** though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

longstride said:


> Yes I would say the Black finish will wear off the sharper edges of the bezel (yes it is Alumimium) but don't worry a Sharpie is your best friend for touch up's and it does work, it will cover up the minor indiscretions.


Actually I believe the St A bezel is made from anodized steel, not aluminum (thankfully! ).


----------



## BVItalia

Loving my 103! Its one of my keepers!


----------



## AAAAAThats6As

All these beautiful shots have me really reconsidering the 356...


----------



## longstride

It's a Sinnful Sunday....!


----------



## wongthian2

My first SINN and it happens to be a 103 Ti TESTAF. Traded my Omega Moonwatch for it with no regrets! This watch has everything I would like in watch! Trying different straps after the OEM black/orange stitching, an Orange zulu, and now a spare brown leather. New looks give the 103 such variety 
high lume by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

My first SINN and it happens to be a 103 Ti TESTAF. Traded my Omega Moonwatch for it with no regrets! This watch has everything I would like in watch! Trying different straps after the OEM black/orange stitching, an Orange zulu, and now a spare brown leather. New looks give the 103 such variety 
high lume by blingmeister, on Flickr
balcony door by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## RomeoT

ChronoSage said:


> Love my little retro brothers... Sinn 103 on black 20/18 minimal stitched strap with sealed edge. Oris Sixty-Five on black 20/16 minimal stitches strap with unsealed edge.


Right on, brother!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Very nice Haymond, looks great on that strap...



HaymondWong said:


> My first SINN and it happens to be a 103 Ti TESTAF. Traded my Omega Moonwatch for it with no regrets! This watch has everything I would like in watch! Trying different straps after the OEM black/orange stitching, an Orange zulu, and now a spare brown leather. New looks give the 103 such variety
> high lume by blingmeister, on Flickr
> balcony door by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## longstride

*RomeoT* I agree, that vintage style, 'rough/rustic' finish straps work so well with the 103.



RomeoT said:


> Right on, brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1

Here's my 103 LE

Steel,


Combat Ostrich,


----------



## kingfisher

My 103, matte finish, 3 weeks old and almost never leaves my wrist. Trying out my new Erika's Originals strap...super comfy.


----------



## longstride

Nice one...looks good on the MN.


----------



## wongthian2

An imaginary context for my TESTAF 103...
sinn germanjet by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## leozip

how's the acrylic to maintain vs sapphire? looking to buy one this week but just trying to decide between the two. really like the acrylic from appearance point of view.


Does it get scratched pretty easily?


----------



## Robertus

leozip said:


> how's the acrylic to maintain vs sapphire? looking to buy one this week but just trying to decide between the two. really like the acrylic from appearance point of view.
> Does it get scratched pretty easily?


Yes they get scratched easily but can be polished out easily too. I've been having my 103 plexy for about 5-6 years and no problem whatsoever. And replacing a plexy is unexpensive while replacing a sapphire because of a scratched antireflex layer does hurt.


----------



## sefrcoko

leozip said:


> how's the acrylic to maintain vs sapphire? looking to buy one this week but just trying to decide between the two. really like the acrylic from appearance point of view.
> 
> Does it get scratched pretty easily?


Polywatch works wonders...scratched up an acrylic crystal watch a few weeks ago while repairing a computer. Bad scratch from the metal inside the case. My heart sunk. 6 minutes and a little polywatch...brand new


----------



## longstride

You can faintly see some scratches on the acrylic but they are un-noticable except in very direct light (like here) some Brass-o on a paper towel or a polish with a Cape Cod cloth will do it every time.


----------



## sivart

Acrylic is fun and needs to be in all collections.


----------



## 41Mets

My favorite watch. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bseidenberger

I've had it for a week and can't stop wearing it over my others. Strap combinations are endless. This watch is very versatile.


----------



## webicons

Definitely a watch that can be dressed up or down, vintage or modern. Today I'm feeling the Ti bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

*"In praise of the 103..."*

103 DIAPAL ti. The range of 103 is amazingly wide.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drbojangles

Oh man, the 103 with panda dial... Amazing!


----------



## Charrigan

awesome write up and photos!


----------



## longstride

rainy day in the desert...


----------



## the_Dentist

Thanks for the great post! - The 103 is certainly a history-laden modell.


----------



## shishy

Anyone have the Ti UTC IFR?


----------



## longstride

*shishy* - I think that there will be several owners of that designation....me ....I'm all about the Acrylic.


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle6

Started liking this watch.
Are the Date window both in German and English, or is there models for specific language?


----------



## GoodLord




----------



## Robertus

A recent photo about my favourite Sinn - the first one made with my new phone:


----------



## Myron

I used to have the 103 Ti Ar that you can see in post #5 of this thread, and when I sold it I really missed having a 103. I decided to try a 103 St Ac, and I'm happy to say that it's true love. This watch is awesome. Although I miss the fabulous dial of the Ti Ar, I am really enjoying the crystal profile and lower overall height on this St Ac.


----------



## webicons

Nice choice to replace the Sinn hole Myron. I'm enjoying the fabulous 103 Ar dial now...










But missing my TESTAF and St...



















Three totally different looks. One of the most versatile designs that has stood the test of time.

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## radarcontact

(1) 103 LE, at Sinn Frankfurt store. (2) My own 103.


----------



## wongthian2

balcony by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## glengoyne17

Love the pics above. No dealer near me but not sure I like how the bracelet and case match, both in finish and fit. Could be the picture, could some owners expand on this please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar.Parask

glengoyne17 said:


> Love the pics above. No dealer near me but not sure I like how the bracelet and case match, both in finish and fit. Could be the picture, could some owners expand on this please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It actually is a very nice and comfortable bracelet. I don't like most of my watches on bracelet but this one is very conic for Sinn and makes it stand out from the norm. 
I always thought that any Sinn looks better on leather strap or NATO straps.








Here is mine. I cannot believe o considered selling it a few months ago....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Ar.Parask said:


> Here is mine. I cannot believe o considered selling it a few months ago....


Gorgeous piece!

If you ever decide to let it go, let me know!


----------



## longstride

...a 103 (produced 2004) on original Tropic 'Rally' strap. The 103 is an affordable classic....a worthy addition to any collection.


----------



## sticky

I decided it was about time I got a Sinn and settled on the 103, only to have the U1 kick sand in its dial. I needn't have worried though because even with the U1 in my safe the 103 was still shouting "buy me" so I pulled the trigger on a 103 ST SA E not long back and I'm assured it will be on its way to me in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Myron

sticky said:


> I decided it was about time I got a Sinn and settled on the 103, only to have the U1 kick sand in its dial. I needn't have worried though because even with the U1 in my safe the 103 was still shouting "buy me" so I pulled the trigger on a 103 ST SA E not long back and I'm assured it will be on its way to me in the next couple of weeks.


Nice! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## longstride

The vintage bug just won't stop - I keep wanting a 60's or 70's vintage handwind 103...









(image lifted from *grinhu* on wus)


----------



## robannenagy

Here's are my two - both have sadly found new owners.


----------



## OkiFrog

Just received mine!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sorry for hijacking the thread, but roughly how long does it take for Sinn to do warranty work? My belowed 103st went to Germany for some TLC (crown didn't pop out, still over a year of warranty left) just about 3 weeks a go and I haven't heard zilch from them. Is 2 months realistic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

I just love my blue limited edition 103! 😃😃









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

I have only ever know Sinn to be 100% upfront, email them with your service number so they are tracking the right watch. Did you send ther watch to Sinn Germany?


----------



## janiboi

longstride said:


> I have only ever know Sinn to be 100% upfront, email them with your service number so they are tracking the right watch. Did you send ther watch to Sinn Germany?


Good idea, yes I sent it to Germany.


----------



## blowfish89

I got a 103 back again, this is the only watch I have re-bought after selling.


----------



## sivart

The wonderful Heuerville strap gets better looking with time. I wish I had shoes this nice.


----------



## zetaplus93

blowfish89 said:


> I got a 103 back again, this is the only watch I have re-bought after selling.


Beautiful shot. I'll miss the acrylic Sinn 103...

I couldn't justify having two Sinn 103s though, so I kept the Sapphire version instead. Love the look of the screw in crowns:


----------



## longstride

My 103 on a new Vlad strap's vintage brown...


----------



## sebgreen

These pics are making me want to buy one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

First day back at work after a 3 week sommer holiday wearing my Sinn 103 Blue LE. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Love the Blue....!


----------



## river rat

My vintage Sinn 103 with 7760 hand wind movement with bund hand and single date with real nice patina on the lume from the 1990's one thing I notice the lugs on the vintage ones are flat with no angle on the end of the lugs compared to the newere ones made today.


----------



## braith7

Quick question for you guys... I may have an opportunity to pick up an "E" LE from Basel this year... I really like them but what's the general feel? Go for it or better off with a standard model around the same value?









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## elmiperru

braith7 said:


> Quick question for you guys... I may have an opportunity to pick up an "E" LE from Basel this year... I really like them but what's the general feel? Go for it or better off with a standard model around the same value?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk












I am biased, but I really like the new LE. Right now, if you try to find it in Sinn's website it shows up in former models, so I reckon it has mostly sold out. It just makes it that wee bit more special and, after having missed on the blue 103, I could not let this one go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the day with the blue Sinn 103.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Love that the 103 is so versatile pretty much all variation seem to work. Here's another pic of my quirky 103 that I'm actually thinking of selling to fund a speedy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

by curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## zetaplus93

braith7 said:


> Quick question for you guys... I may have an opportunity to pick up an "E" LE from Basel this year... I really like them but what's the general feel? Go for it or better off with a standard model around the same value?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It doesn't seem to show up often in these parts. I do quite like mine though.

I think it primarily depends on whether you like the "patina" lume. Personally I find the regular lume a bit too green, so I welcome the lume on the E.


----------



## longstride

Go for it...!


----------



## Myron

gmgSR50 said:


> Love that the 103 is so versatile pretty much all variation seem to work. Here's another pic of my quirky 103 that I'm actually thinking of selling to fund a speedy.


I relinquish my dibs....


----------



## mitchjrj

motzbueddel said:


> Starting the day with the blue Sinn 103.


This watch blew my mind when it first launched...and that opinion has changed not.


----------



## braith7

Recieved my 103 St Sa E yesterday 

Love it! 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

braith7 said:


> Recieved my 103 St Sa E yesterday
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Congrats! Looks great with the leather strap. Also great on bracelet!


----------



## longstride

At dawn....scratches in the acrylic, lightly polished....a real world everyday chrono.


----------



## motzbueddel

Blue Sinn 103 for today. Such a great watch!










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cbrzrule

All beautiful!


----------



## Skim_Milk

braith7 said:


> Recieved my 103 St Sa E yesterday
> 
> Love it! Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


great purchase! Love the "e" model. congrats


----------



## motzbueddel

longstride said:


> View attachment 12442465
> 
> 
> At dawn....scratches in the acrylic, lightly polished....a real world everyday chrono.


This is such a great picture!! I really miss my 103 St. It is still in the household though. My wife liked it so much that I gave to her as a christmas gift.


----------



## colonelpurple

Sinn 103 St Sa E with Di Modell Chronissimo strap


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

colonelpurple said:


> Sinn 103 St Sa E with Di Modell Chronissimo strap


Thanks for posting the pics colonelpurple. I've been thinking about this strap for my 103 as well.

Can I ask what your wrist size is?

Also, can you post a shot from the tail end of the strap? Wanted to see how the tail end looks on the outside of your wrist.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## colonelpurple

zetaplus93 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics colonelpurple. I've been thinking about this strap for my 103 as well.
> 
> Can I ask what your wrist size is?
> 
> Also, can you post a shot from the tail end of the strap? Wanted to see how the tail end looks on the outside of your wrist.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi,
my wrist is quite small, around 7"
i bought the extra small size (there are only 2, normal and xtra small)

rgds


----------



## colonelpurple

103 St Sa E with Di-Modell Icarus strap


----------



## longstride

A beauty....love the vintage lume!


----------



## longstride

That Heuerville looks great!


sivart said:


> View attachment 12265466
> The wonderful Heuerville strap gets better looking with time. I wish I had shoes this nice.


----------



## CFK-OB

103 blue...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## ngtung.le

hornetwso said:


> 103 in action. For those with small wrists like myself, it is not at all overbearing.
> View attachment 10323634


May I ask what size of your wrist? I love the 103 with sapphire case back but the thickness is holding me back. My wrist just about 6.3inch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngtung.le

motzbueddel said:


> I just love my blue limited edition 103!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Is it too thick?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Beautiful...!


----------



## harry_flashman

Does any one have both a Sinn 103 St (acrylic) and a Speedy Pro? Can they coexist in a rotation? Really love the Arabic numerals Sinn uses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukerules

harry_flashman said:


> Does any one have both a Sinn 103 St (acrylic) and a Speedy Pro? Can they coexist in a rotation? Really love the Arabic numerals Sinn uses.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Very different watches and they coexist very well together.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## radarcontact

harry_flashman said:


> Does any one have both a Sinn 103 St (acrylic) and a Speedy Pro? Can they coexist in a rotation? Really love the Arabic numerals Sinn uses.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have both and I believe a quite a significant number of people here on the forum own them both. I have a vintage Speedy Pro (145.022) and a Sinn 103 St.

Although they have similar elements, they are quite different. Both have their own iconic character and justify ownership.

The Sinn appears more busy with its dial and bezel (and more functional as I never used the Speedy tachimeter) but it has this old school feel to it, particularly the acrylic version. It sits higher on the wrist than the Speedy. I believe there are some comparison threads here on the forum.

In my view the Sinn 103 St represents very good value. It is a classic Sinn tracing its roots to it's vintage predecessors and even to Heuer 1550 SG (Bund).

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horatio

Is that a matte finish?







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chasovnik

These pictures are amazing! I had no idea that there have so many variations of the 103. I went to a Watchbuys event last year and got to try on the 103 with the brushed finish (the limited edition model) and was absolutely blown away. It's not the one I went there to see...but it's certainly the one I left wanting to buy. This one is on my shortlist (which is bizarrely long for a "short" list).


----------



## SnakeMan

I picked up this 103 from Neil @ Chronomaster this morning. Rather pleased with it. Not seen this version with red hands before.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Wow, that's a beauty...!


----------



## janiboi

I will receive a 103 ti IFR next week from Sinn.
Does anyone here have this model, I would love to see some real life photos of this watch?


----------



## busterbones

Just picked up a 103 from Usual Suspects forum. Been wanting one for a long time, having a Greg Stevens leather strap made for it. Will post some pics of it when I get enough posts under my belt.


----------



## Tacoma290

Just got my 103 St Acrylic Matte Special Edition (first watch I've had in 20+ years). What a great watch! They guys at watchbuys were great to work with.


----------



## John10

I've been wearing mine a lot lately, it's definitely one watch I'll never sell. Sinn's story is a special one worth learning, too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Very nice, an all time classic!


John10 said:


> I've been wearing mine a lot lately, it's definitely one watch I'll never sell. Sinn's story is a special one worth learning, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Family photo of 103, 203 and 303.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kirkawall

SnakeMan said:


> I picked up this 103 from Neil @ Chronomaster this morning. Rather pleased with it. Not seen this version with red hands before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning watch -- have not seen it in red. Those hands really pop.


----------



## Dimitar_E

Here is mine. Such a retro vibe! |>


----------



## rapsac1971

View attachment 12957195


----------



## rapsac1971

And another one because I like my new watch.


----------



## webicons

Haven't been on in a while. Glad to see that this thread is still going strong.

103 St Ar also going strong...










Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## harry_flashman

Glad to be part of the 103 club - love the acrylic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harry_flashman

Love the acrylic distortion, and great on NATOs...


----------



## sivart

distortion is a good thing.


----------



## rapsac1971

Changed from the fine-link to the H-link bracelet. Had some difficulties in Frankfurt trying to decide. Chose the fine-link then. Just received the H-link and voila, a new look!


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

Did I already say I like my new 103?


----------



## longstride

Yes the Sapphire and the bracelet really change the look - nice one!



rapsac1971 said:


> View attachment 13009425
> Did I already say I like my new 103?


----------



## lensgarden

I've been a good boy for the past year. Now I am back to being a Sinner!


----------



## harry_flashman

@lensgarden — great “T Swiss Made T” dial on your 103. Any idea what vintage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Acrylic Chronographs - Can they get along?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lensgarden

Thanks @harry_flashman;. I actually have no idea. I had the Guarantee card from Sinn, but it was not dated. I think this 103 might be from the late 90's or early 2000's.

I bought this 103 from eBay at a good price. It was serviced by a Japanese AD back in 2012. It now still runs at +2-3s/d. I am just amazed by both the watch and the whoever serviced the watch.

The only complain I have is the steel rim around the crystal. It makes this 103 a little more "blingy" than I would like.


----------



## harry_flashman

lensgarden said:


> Thanks @harry_flashman;. I actually have no idea. I had the Guarantee card from Sinn, but it was not dated. I think this 103 might be from the late 90's or early 2000's.
> 
> I bought this 103 from eBay at a good price. It was serviced by a Japanese AD back in 2012. It now still runs at +2-3s/d. I am just amazed by both the watch and the whoever serviced the watch.
> 
> The only complain I have is the steel rim around the crystal. It makes this 103 a little more "blingy" than I would like.


Yours has a great vintage look, a very nice find. I had a 104, and part of what compelled me to trade up for a 103 was a similar steel rehaut that drew focus and was "clingy." I think the aluminum bezel, particularly with the nice patina on yours, mutes any blingy-ness. Again, congrats!


----------



## lensgarden

harry_flashman said:


> Yours has a great vintage look, a very nice find. I had a 104, and part of what compelled me to trade up for a 103 was a similar steel rehaut that drew focus and was "clingy." I think the aluminum bezel, particularly with the nice patina on yours, mutes any blingy-ness. Again, congrats!


Thank you very much my good sir.


----------



## lensgarden

Guys, I think I just did something really foolish. I just bought a Sinn 103 Matte special edition. Before I know it, I will probably have 103 Sinn 103's lol


----------



## lensgarden

I love the matte 103!


----------



## Ignaceworang

after selling my 103 st sa now I got myself 103 st ba......to me the model is simply iconic and alluring....


----------



## Mreal75

*"In praise of the 103..."*

Picked up a 103 Acrylic last week. Unfortunately, I only had it in hand for a few minutes before it was on its way back to the dealer...

I loved everything about the watch besides the bezel action. I knew going in that the watch had a free spinning friction bezel, but on my example it appeared that Sinn overlooked the "friction" part. It was just too loose and felt like a toy on a watch with such a prominent reputation. Are there any 103 St owners that have the same experience? Like I mentioned, the watch felt great on the wrist and I already had a few cool strap combos in mind. Heres a wrist shot of the watch when I first opened the box. Hopefully I can try another Sinn in the near future


----------



## sefrcoko

*Re: "In praise of the 103..."*



Mreal75 said:


> Picked up a 103 Acrylic last week. Unfortunately, I only had it in hand for a few minutes before it was on its way back to the dealer...
> 
> I loved everything about the watch besides the bezel action. I knew going in that the watch had a free spinning friction bezel, but on my example it appeared that Sinn overlooked the "friction" part. It was just too loose and felt like a toy on a watch with such a prominent reputation. Are there any 103 St owners that have the same experience? Like I mentioned, the watch felt great on the wrist and I already had a few cool strap combos in mind. Heres a wrist shot of the watch when I first opened the box. Hopefully I can try another Sinn in the near future


How loose was the bezel? It won't click of course, but mine doesn't move unless I move it...


----------



## Mreal75

*Re: "In praise of the 103..."*



sefrcoko said:


> How loose was the bezel? It won't click of course, but mine doesn't move unless I move it...


Thanks for the reply! The bezel was so loose that I could move it with slightest pressure from pushing with one finger. At first, I thought "maybe it wouldn't move while its on my wrist." I strapped the watch on and twisted my wrist a few times...the bezel moved about 5 minutes in either direction. That was the deciding factor for me in returning the watch. If the bezel moved that much with simple wrist movement, then I figured it would move all over the place during daily wear.

Prior to purchasing the watch, several reviews mentioned that the friction bezel on the 103 doesn't move unless you move it. Maybe my example was abnormal compared to the majority of watches out there.


----------



## harry_flashman

*Re: "In praise of the 103..."*



Mreal75 said:


> Thanks for the reply! The bezel was so loose that I could move it with slightest pressure from pushing with one finger. At first, I thought "maybe it wouldn't move while its on my wrist." I strapped the watch on and twisted my wrist a few times...the bezel moved about 5 minutes in either direction. That was the deciding factor for me in returning the watch. Prior to purchasing the watch, several reviews mentioned that the friction bezel on the 103 doesn't move unless you move it. Maybe my example was abnormal compared to the majority of watches out there.


Sorry for your bad luck - the spinning friction bezel sounds like a one-off or issue with your particular 103. Mind works great, and holds its place firmly. I like how it does not "click" (so it is not distracting if I set it in a meeting, etc).

Good luck!


----------



## gr8sw

*Re: "In praise of the 103..."*


----------



## watchesoff

*Re: "In praise of the 103..."*

As others have said, the bezel should not move unless you move it. I've never accidentally knocked mine out of position. I hope you'll give it another chance! It's the last watch I would ever sell 



Mreal75 said:


> It was just too loose and felt like a toy on a watch with such a prominent reputation. Are there any 103 St owners that have the same experience?


----------



## Mreal75

*Re: "In praise of the 103..."*



Lisgan said:


> As others have said, the bezel should not move unless you move it. I've never accidentally knocked mine out of position. I hope you'll give it another chance! It's the last watch I would ever sell


Thanks for the response! I definitely plan on trying another Sinn. It was a beautiful watch with the domed acrylic crystal and vintage looks. Currently, I've been looking at Doxas so the pilot chronograph may have to go on the back burner for a little while.


----------



## consum3r

Just when I think I've seen every iteration of the 103 ...










Anyone familiar with "Street Express"?

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## robmillersdg

This is an incredibly great story of a classic timepiece. Thanks so much for putting it together.



Micky said:


> A very nice looking piece with some vintage charm!
> 
> Love the style, bought the modern model St Sa. Unfortunately, I had nothing but trouble with the watch. Lume marker on bezel applied sloppy (had to live with that as all the 103's they had in stock had the lume applied sloppy on the bezel) and the movement just wouldn't run accurately. Had it in for warranty work three times before I gave up. Had movement troubles too with my U1000. My Boss's 903 also wouldn't reset to 12, even after 2 tries of fixing it.
> 
> The overall quality feels great with Sinn, but they seem to have trouble with the movement part. How can they return me a watch three times without really fixing it? Just swap out the damn cheap 7750 and we're good. Totally don't get it! I own lots of watches with that movement but only Sinn gave me mad trouble.
> 
> Not here to bash the brand, it is just honest disappointment that I remembered when I saw your great post. Enjoy your beautiful watch, hope it works for you.


----------



## Jeff_T

*Re: "In praise of the 103..."*



Lisgan said:


> As others have said, the bezel should not move unless you move it. I've never accidentally knocked mine out of position. I hope you'll give it another chance! It's the last watch I would ever sell


The bezel on my 103 St gets bumped out of position sometimes. I only notice when it's been left at 12 and look down to see it a couple of minutes off. I guess it probably does it when I'm timing things as well, just I don't notice.


----------



## longstride

Wow - never saw that version before!



consum3r said:


> Just when I think I've seen every iteration of the 103 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone familiar with "Street Express"?
> 
> Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## Takemusu

*Re: "In praise of the 103..."*



Mreal75 said:


> Picked up a 103 Acrylic last week. Unfortunately, I only had it in hand for a few minutes before it was on its way back to the dealer...
> 
> I loved everything about the watch besides the bezel action. I knew going in that the watch had a free spinning friction bezel, but on my example it appeared that Sinn overlooked the "friction" part. It was just too loose and felt like a toy on a watch with such a prominent reputation. Are there any 103 St owners that have the same experience? Like I mentioned, the watch felt great on the wrist and I already had a few cool strap combos in mind. Heres a wrist shot of the watch when I first opened the box. Hopefully I can try another Sinn in the near future


You might consider the 103 St Sa version. This model has a 60 click bezel, not a friction one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BePhreed

Rotor locked up on St Sa E today. I'm going to ring WatchBuys tomorrow as it's still under warranty, but I'm still pretty frustrated. The piece is only a year old.

ETA: I was inspecting it more and found the perpetrator once the rotor freed up. A screw came loose and is floating. Not thrilled.


----------



## sivart




----------



## Mototime

New praise from a new, first time Sinn owner. A very extravagant pick up for me after much research and deliberation, and I'm very pleased with it. Looks great on the bracelet, but now the search for some nice straps is on.


----------



## scorpius73

Mototime said:


> New praise from a new, first time Sinn owner. A very extravagant pick up for me after much research and deliberation, and I'm very pleased with it. Looks great on the bracelet, but now the search for some nice straps is on.
> View attachment 13383421
> View attachment 13383423


I like mine on the bracelet. The Sinn 103 looks even better on a bund strap though. I usually switch mine to one in the fall. Congrats on the acquisition.


----------



## Mototime

Thanks, Scorpius73. I too prefer bracelets but like you, I'm looking forward to the cooler weather to mix it up a bit, especially since the 103 Sa looks great with many straps, but maybe not quite to the extent of the Acrylic model, imo.


----------



## Takemusu

Mototime said:


> New praise from a new, first time Sinn owner. A very extravagant pick up for me after much research and deliberation, and I'm very pleased with it. Looks great on the bracelet, but now the search for some nice straps is on.
> View attachment 13383421
> View attachment 13383423


I wear mine on leather and NATO. Mostly NATOs since summer. Check out BluShark and Barton for these straps. They also both carry quick release 2 piece straps that work great with the 103 since it does not have drilled lugs. These give the easy change ability and look (more or less) of a true NATO without the added height that NATO straps typically give. This is great since the 103 is on the taller side already.

Honestly, in my experience it looks great with everything! Have fun changing it up!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime

Takemusu said:


> I wear mine on leather and NATO. Mostly NATOs since summer. Check out BluShark and Barton for these straps. They also both carry quick release 2 piece straps that work great with the 103 since it does not have drilled lugs. These give the easy change ability and look (more or less) of a true NATO without the added height that NATO straps typically give. This is great since the 103 is on the taller side already.
> 
> Honestly, in my experience it looks great with everything! Have fun changing it up!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll definitely check those out!


----------



## sidh

I'm fond of a no-day model, I think I would go for a Ti Diapal one day ...


----------



## johnwooten72

consum3r said:


> Just when I think I've seen every iteration of the 103 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone familiar with "Street Express"?


I wish I knew. That is really awesome.


----------



## motzbueddel

Blue LE Sinn 103 on a blue Sinn silicon strap. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Is it just me or is anyone else looking forward to the sinn price increase in october, id never sell mine so its nice to see it go up in value

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

I'm very pleased with my 18 years old 103










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus

wkw said:


> I'm very pleased with my 18 years old 103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd love to have one...


----------



## wkw

Robertus said:


> I'd love to have one...


Thanks. It's a great watch.
You won't be disappointed with any 103

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

103 on a Hirsch James performance strap.


----------



## Robertus

wkw said:


> Thanks. It's a great watch.
> You won't be disappointed with any 103
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do have one but mine is the 103 St plexy. I'd enjoy very much one like yours, that is from the time before the copper sulphate capsule, with the all-aluminum bezel and the fly-back. For a good price of course  (It seems yours already has the copper-sulphate hole but I'm not sure).


----------



## wkw

Robertus said:


> I do have one but from the time before the copper sulphate capsule a 103 St Sa with the all-aluminum bezel and the fly-back, I'd enjoy one. For a good price of course  (It seems yours already has the copper-sulphate hole but I'm not sure).


You're correct. Mine got copper-sulphate hole except I didn't opt for such option at that time as I was concern about sending the watch back to Germany for service.

You're absolutely right about the price. Sinn watches were much more affordable back then.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

*"In praise of the 103..."*

Back on the bracelet. Somehow a much more balanced feel, probably due to the weight of watch head being balanced and the ability to make one side of the bracelet shorter, so to place the watch on its proper spot.
Same thing on my 756, although a nato works ok as well there.


----------



## longstride

Here's a Sinn 103B - Belonging to Clark Kent....(pretty sure this dates from the 1970's).


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

I love my handwinding version.
Near 30th years old and look likes new.
Hope the tritium comes up to vanilla...


----------



## longstride

The new 103 looks very interesting...









103 ST C - kind of a 101 or 102 reissue.


----------



## river bum

I finally just got done thumbing through this thread...what a great one!! 
Really enjoyed seeing all the pics of the 103 variations. Very cool history..thanks to the OP and all who posted great 103 pics


----------



## mrhightower11

I don’t like the changes but it’s still a really tasteful piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

I think this is a limited edition release of 100 watches, and it seems to be a re-issue of the forerunner of the 103 - the 102.



mrhightower11 said:


> I don't like the changes but it's still a really tasteful piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

vintage_sinn_collector on Instagram bought one and said it looks like a watch that would have been between the 101 and 102. I do wish this was more widely available but I hear that some are still available although you need a German address to get one.



longstride said:


> The new 103 looks very interesting...
> 
> 103 ST C - kind of a 101 or 102 reissue.


----------



## 5277

Today Sinn says nearly sold out.
My is one of the first and delivered end of november.


----------



## longstride

Beautiful!



5277 said:


> Today Sinn says nearly sold out.
> My is one of the first and delivered end of november.
> View attachment 13616279


----------



## Toni Crouton

Mine (number 3) is coming soon, too.
So looking forward to it. 

I've heard that the eights of a seconds sub indexes haven't been done in a 103 by Sinn in over 22 years.


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## 5277

@Toni Crouton
Yes,thats so.
Background was movement runs with 4 hz.


----------



## CDS

Just go this yesterday. I am very pleased so far.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

@wkw
So super nice Flyback Sinn.
But Sinn had any problems with this rare first version.


----------



## wkw

5277 said:


> @wkw
> So super nice Flyback Sinn.
> But Sinn had any problems with this rare first version.


Thanks 5277.

I got mine in early 2001, shortly before Sinn stop offering Flyback option. Lucky for me that mine worked fine.

My friend got the very last batch of model 6000 with Flyback function in mid-2000 and he was so pleased......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord




----------



## longstride

Gorgeous!


----------



## 5277

My friend Herbert,only 50 pieces made in 2014


----------



## Toni Crouton

My limited edition Sinn 103 St C will arrive soon.
Ive been looking for a nice (reverse) panda dial watch for quite some time.

Cheers from Germany
Daniel / @daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

103 St Sa


----------



## Loofa

Oh yes I was always hesitant about the high polish case as I don't like shiny. Then found this limited edition matte bead blasted 103. Love it! I had a Speedmaster pro but found it a tad too big, this wears slightly smaller.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

103 St C just landed:


----------



## 5277

@ a to the k
big,big gratulation looks so good.


----------



## a to the k

Thanks, 5277. It IS stunning


----------



## 5277

@a to the k
Your 102st C looks perfect.
My too ;o)


----------



## longstride

That is a beautiful watch.


----------



## longstride

Those Mayer's look fantastic!


----------



## blowfish89

The 103 St C is fabulous, wish I could get one.


----------



## mattcantwin

Sorry, my Imgur pics keep disappearing.


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## CDS




----------



## dxtr3265

I wore my 103 Ti Ar outside my layers ::gasp:: isn't that what the extension on the bracelet is for?









In my defense I really needed to keep track of time on that hike ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## longstride

Cool! Your has a matte bead blast finish?


----------



## longstride

Nice 1970's hand wind 103 (image from the Net)


----------



## sivart

My 103 ownership in 5 years has been nothing short of spectacular. So a few weeks ago it was running about 30 sec a day fast so I took it to my watch guy and he adjusted it no charge. Then a week later the watch stopped cold. Panic. So I took it back to Val and he found a loose screw in my watch and in my head. Watch was fixed and all is well. These are truly grail worthy.


----------



## sivart

Double mint post.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CDS




----------



## longstride

Fantastic.


----------



## CDS




----------



## longstride

sivart said:


> My 103 ownership in 5 years has been nothing short of spectacular. So a few weeks ago it was running about 30 sec a day fast so I took it to my watch guy and he adjusted it no charge. Then a week later the watch stopped cold. Panic. So I took it back to Val and he found a loose screw in my watch and in my head. Watch was fixed and all is well. These are truly grail worthy.
> View attachment 13853065
> View attachment 13853067


I love hearing owner stories like this.


----------



## longstride

I think the 103 is my favorite 3 register Chrono....such a universally great watch.


----------



## Dualmonitors




----------



## Doulos Christos

Really digging this newly acquired 103 Ti AR. b-)


----------



## longstride

Nice one!


----------



## shishy

Here is my 103A big eyes to match yours .









Also posted another pic here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BuuWaBbnPnm/


----------



## longstride

A beautiful hand wind - is it from the 1970's?


----------



## pherret

My 103 says hello to all the others.


----------



## Donsteffen

Sinn 103 Sa B E, limited edition (2018). Really nice!


----------



## Tanjecterly

^^^ I like it but found it quite far too thick for me compared to the regular 103 acrylic.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_T

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^ I like it but found it quite far too thick for me compared to the regular 103 acrylic.


How much thicker is it? Is it just the caseback that adds thickness? I thought the side profile was pretty similar, or at least more similar to the 103 St than the standard sapphire models like the 103 St SA.


----------



## longstride




----------



## OkiFrog

longstride said:


> View attachment 14097051


Looks great on that strap. Is it a racing strap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

It's a vintage Tropic Rally strap, Sinn used these in the 70's and 80's on the 103.


----------



## American Jedi

Great thread 

Here is my 103 Klassik Paying homage to the original 103A of the 1960s.


----------



## longstride

103 Acrylic on Hammer and Nickel raw edge leather strap...Fantastic!








photo credit: *Horatio*


----------



## bricem13

Hi all

Just got a 103 st sa on bracelet (2028 dated). The top of the case is brushed. I was expecting a polished finish... so unsure about it. any help appreciated!

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

bricem13 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just got a 103 st sa on bracelet (2028 dated). The top of the case is brushed. I was expecting a polished finish... so unsure about it. any help appreciated!
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


A picture would help. My 103 st sa is polished. Only part of it that looks a bit satinized is the lower side, where the case transitions to the screw down bottom (with sapphire glass).


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Good Morning...


----------



## TACSTS




----------



## mcdawisel

What a watch. Here my 103 Ti Zeit edition:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

longstride said:


> Good Morning...
> 
> View attachment 14187197


Nice strap!


----------



## longstride

Thanks it’s an original Tropic Sport these were used on the 103 in the 60’s-80’s


----------



## arislan

My first Sinn, I have to confess I luv livin in Sinn









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Classic shot!


----------



## Xyvius

I just reset my password and rejoined this forum to post this; I love this watch.


----------



## Nesoni

Don't know the year of production or service history. For almost a year back, has been working with no issue. My acrylic buddy. It will be serviced soon, while I am on the summer vocation.Will service locally, it's to expensive and need to much time to sent in Germany. Is there any idea how to know year of production?









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

I would reach out to Sinn in Germany with the serial number and they will give you the year and month of production.


----------



## Mr-H

Hey Guys, how's the lume on the newer 103 models, manufactured, say, in the last 5-10 years? 

I love this watch, but if the lume doesn't last through the night it'd be a deal breaker. Doesn't have to be a torch, I just need it to be legible in a dark room in the pre-dawn hours.

Thanks!


----------



## Dennis Parris

Hiltzy said:


> Hey Guys, how's the lume on the newer 103 models, manufactured, say, in the last 5-10 years?
> 
> I love this watch, but if the lume doesn't last through the night it'd be a deal breaker. Doesn't have to be a torch, I just need it to be legible in a dark room in the pre-dawn hours.
> 
> Thanks!


It depends on how dark your room is. I remember staying at a farmhouse out in the country with no streetlights around, and getting up for a bathroom visit at around 4 am, several hours after shutting off the lights and going to bed. I could read the time on my 103 from across the room.

I'd imagine that the same would not be true of my apartment, with lights leaking in all over the place.

But to challenge your requirements a bit, would that really be a deal-breaker? I believe you if you say you absolutely must be able to read the time from your mechanical chronograph pre-dawn, but I can't think of a situation where that's been necessary for me personally. I have a digital alarm clock and a digital Casio watch that both sit by my bed. I might be the last human alive to not have a cell phone, but my wife has one and I imagine you do too.

But again, you're the best judge of your own needs.


----------



## flyfisher22

Hiltzy said:


> Hey Guys, how's the lume on the newer 103 models, manufactured, say, in the last 5-10 years?
> 
> I love this watch, but if the lume doesn't last through the night it'd be a deal breaker. Doesn't have to be a torch, I just need it to be legible in a dark room in the pre-dawn hours.
> 
> Thanks!


My 103 is 2 years old. I hit it with a flashlight when going to bed, and can still clearly read the time at 4-5 AM.

Cam


----------



## Mr-H

Hi Dennis, thanks for the feedback and the very valid counterpoint. 

Yeah, it'd definitely be a dealbreaker. I wear a watch 24/7 and every night I wear something that has legible lume for the 4-5AM clock check. I don't use an alarm clock and I'm one of those people (psychosomatic, maybe) who just can't sleep well with ANY light nearby. I turn my cell off. In a perfect world, I'd want the only light in the room to be emitted from my watch dial (weird, I know).

When I'm at home, I frequently wear a less-luminous watch for daytime and throw one of my diver's on for bedtime. When I travel, which is about 40 nights a year, I prefer to bring only one watch. I get the feeling that, given my longstanding lust for the 103, I would want that to be my travel watch...but the lume's key for a travel watch for me.

Tonight I'm wearing an Armida that I practically need a welding mask to look at.

In a world where we can receive 4K video from Mars, or use CRISPR to custom design babies, I think it's very reasonable to expect lume that still packs punch after 8 hours, particularly on a tool watch. In fact, single-coat C1 can straight to hell. There, I said it.  

OK, so, I'm mostly joking there, but yes, I'm a lume-guy.

Don't mean to hijack the thread. I love insight on the 103 here as well as the pics you've all posted.


----------



## Mr-H

Awesome. Thank you. That's exactly what I needed to hear.


----------



## Dennis Parris

Hiltzy said:


> Hi Dennis, thanks for the feedback and the very valid counterpoint.
> 
> Yeah, it'd definitely be a dealbreaker. I wear a watch 24/7 and every night I wear something that has legible lume for the 4-5AM clock check. I don't use an alarm clock and I'm one of those people (psychosomatic, maybe) who just can't sleep well with ANY light nearby. I turn my cell off. In a perfect world, I'd want the only light in the room to be emitted from my watch dial (weird, I know).
> 
> When I'm at home, I frequently wear a less-luminous watch for daytime and throw one of my diver's on for bedtime. When I travel, which is about 40 nights a year, I prefer to bring only one watch. I get the feeling that, given my longstanding lust for the 103, I would want that to be my travel watch...but the lume's key for a travel watch for me.
> 
> Tonight I'm wearing an Armida that I practically need a welding mask to look at.
> 
> In a world where we can receive 4K video from Mars, or use CRISPR to custom design babies, I think it's very reasonable to expect lume that still packs punch after 8 hours, particularly on a tool watch. In fact, single-coat C1 can straight to hell. There, I said it.
> 
> OK, so, I'm mostly joking there, but yes, I'm a lume-guy.
> 
> Don't mean to hijack the thread. I love insight on the 103 here as well as the pics you've all posted.


Cool, totally respect that! The 103 is definitely not a torch, but in my experience it does level out and maintain a soft glow throughout the night.

I'm a traveler too (music) and the 103 is my constant companion. I throw my Casio in my bag to use as an alarm clock on the road, but the 103 stays on my wrist. Lately TSA has been letting me wear it through the scanners, which is cool. I used to dread putting it through the x-ray machine. Not that I thought the machine would cause any harm; I just didn't like it being off my wrist and out of sight in such a busy place.

Mine is the standard 103 st acrylic, no second time zone or gmt functions. But that's never bothered me at all. Invariably the flight attendants announce the local time when we land, and I just set the time right then and there. But, almost got in trouble once in Kentucky, where I had a gig in Bowling Green one day and then in Lexington the next. I didn't know about the switch from Central to Eastern in the middle of that state!


----------



## Jeff_T

I find the night time legibility of my Sinn 103 to be pretty good. I was careful with my words there because owning a watch with skeleton hands has taught me that there's more to telling the time in the dark than just having bright lume.

There isn't that much lume on the 103 compared with most dive watches, but the lume that is there shines bright and the design of the dial and hands helps with legibility.

What that means is that after a few hours it's easier to read the time on my Sinn 103 than it is on my seamaster.


----------



## DrGonzo

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow that's a stunner. What reference is it?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

DrGonzo said:


> Wow that's a stunner. What reference is it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks

It's a discontinued model - 103Ti UTC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

I'm surprised no one has shown this variant yet. It dates back to 1997 when Bell & Ross was just a few years old and all their chronographs were made for them by the Sinn Watch Company. This was their entry level piece called, "Classic B". Classic = handwound movement w/acrylic crystal; B = all black dial. You could get this in 8 different styles. 

Their collaboration with Sinn produced the best chronographs Bell & Ross ever sold; all contained integral chronograph movements: Valjoux/ETA 77XX and the long defunct, but venerable, Lemania 5100. 

heb


----------



## Dennis Parris

heb said:


> I'm surprised no one has shown this variant yet. It dates back to 1997 when Bell & Ross was just a few years old and all their chronographs were made for them by the Sinn Watch Company. This was their entry level piece called, "Classic B". Classic = handwound movement w/acrylic crystal; B = all black dial. You could get this in 8 different styles.
> 
> Their collaboration with Sinn produced the best chronographs Bell & Ross ever sold; all contained integral chronograph movements: Valjoux/ETA 77XX and the long defunct, but venerable, Lemania 5100.
> 
> heb


Gorgeous! Looks so similar to my contemporary 103 acrylic, but there's just something about a hand-wound chronograph. It's a dream of mine to one day own a 60s or 70s Sinn with a manual movement.


----------



## longstride

The 103 makes a damned good travel watch...


----------



## SRHinVA

Amazing variety--this thread is going to cause some bank account pain.....


----------



## SRHinVA

My new 103--(thank you WUS and 98z28) on a canvas strap from Chiliconcarne in Santiago, Chile. This one is going to get a lot of wrist time.


----------



## TACSTS

Loving my 103 on Erikas strap in the early morning light today. Wears so well and comfortably.


----------



## Dennis Parris

TACSTS said:


> Loving my 103 on Erikas strap in the early morning light today. Wears so well and comfortably.


That's one heck of a strap pairing! Nice.


----------



## longstride

Love that canvas strap.



SRHinVA said:


> My new 103--(thank you WUS and 98z28) on a canvas strap from Chiliconcarne in Santiago, Chile. This one is going to get a lot of wrist time.
> View attachment 14392723


----------



## webicons

Haven't posted in a long time. Actually went a while without buying but I've been bit by the bug once again. The search begins (and isn't that half the fun!) 
Still have my trusty 103 Ar Ti...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Welcome back!


----------



## Cheverian

As the happy owner of a 104 (white dial), I have been looking at a 103 (black dial) for my next purchase. I have owned and dispensed with quartz chronometers in the past and would like to add an automatic to my growing collection of better watches. In doing my research online I've run into one stumbling block. Every other person on these boards has told me that if I don't buy a Speedmaster, specifically a Moonwatch variant, I will regret it. Obviously I am exaggerating, but I don't think the Speedy love is a figment of my imagination. Obviously there's a price differential between the two, a new 103 gets me "close" to the outlay for a used Speedmaster Moonwatch. But I thought this thread was the right place to gather opinions on why I might consider the 103 (or another Sinn chronograph) over the Omega icon.


----------



## Dennis Parris

Cheverian said:


> As the happy owner of a 104 (white dial), I have been looking at a 103 (black dial) for my next purchase. I have owned and dispensed with quartz chronometers in the past and would like to add an automatic to my growing collection of better watches. In doing my research online I've run into one stumbling block. Every other person on these boards has told me that if I don't buy a Speedmaster, specifically a Moonwatch variant, I will regret it. Obviously I am exaggerating, but I don't think the Speedy love is a figment of my imagination. Obviously there's a price differential between the two, a new 103 gets me "close" to the outlay for a used Speedmaster Moonwatch. But I thought this thread was the right place to gather opinions on why I might consider the 103 (or another Sinn chronograph) over the Omega icon.


I'm a crazy spaceflight history fan, so of course the Speedy will always have a special place in my heart.
My suggestion: if you want a Speedy, buy one. It's not much more expensive than a high-end Sinn chronograph, and used it's about the same. Don't buy the 103 as a placeholder hoping it will scratch that itch.
Having said that, if you want a 103, buy it! It's every bit as deserving of love. It has its own history, its own charm, and its own features. It's also more likely to withstand daily use and abuse. 
I've never regretted my 103, but that's because I bought it for what it is rather than as a stand-in for something else. If a Speedy is what you want, you might be disappointed! 
Happy purchasing.


----------



## citjet




----------



## Kirkawall

Cheverian said:


> As the happy owner of a 104 (white dial), I have been looking at a 103 (black dial) for my next purchase. I have owned and dispensed with quartz chronometers in the past and would like to add an automatic to my growing collection of better watches. In doing my research online I've run into one stumbling block. Every other person on these boards has told me that if I don't buy a Speedmaster, specifically a Moonwatch variant, I will regret it. Obviously I am exaggerating, but I don't think the Speedy love is a figment of my imagination. Obviously there's a price differential between the two, a new 103 gets me "close" to the outlay for a used Speedmaster Moonwatch. But I thought this thread was the right place to gather opinions on why I might consider the 103 (or another Sinn chronograph) over the Omega icon.


I've owned and enjoyed the 103 St and 356, and think the 103 is a very satisfying watch -- one of the great classic flieger chronos and compares very well with the best of that class, including the IWC 370x, IMO. But a Speedy is a Speedy -- history and pedigree, caliber and hand-winding, case shape and fit, dial layout legibility, crystal and durability, overall _gestalt_, and I don't think a 103 quite ticks all of the Speedmaster Pro boxes. If you yearn for a Speedy get a Speedy -- plenty of other 103 variants, and other Sinns, to aspire after later on.


----------



## Dennis Parris

The 103 st is back on my wrist after about a month break. Nothing wrong, just trying out some other watches for a change. Glad to have this one back out and ticking. Isn't it pretty?


----------



## taildraggerpilot

My two 103's at work....


----------



## longstride

Very nice!


----------



## longstride

Absolutely.


----------



## Robertus

Kirkawall said:


> I've owned and enjoyed the 103 St and 356, and think the 103 is a very satisfying watch -- one of the great classic flieger chronos and compares very well with the best of that class, including the IWC 370x, IMO. But a Speedy is a Speedy -- history and pedigree, caliber and hand-winding, case shape and fit, dial layout legibility, crystal and durability, overall _gestalt_, and I don't think a 103 quite ticks all of the Speedmaster Pro boxes. If you yearn for a Speedy get a Speedy -- plenty of other 103 variants, and other Sinns, to aspire after later on.


Just to have an opinion from the other side:
the 103 plexy is widely called "The German Speedmaster" and not by chance. With loads of ups versus the Speedy Pro: turning 60 min bezel, better visibility, day-date, better waterresistance - and the story goes back to the sixties-seventies. I you wish you can find a pre-loved hand-winding one. If you wish you can buy a Valjoux 72 driven one but that is pricey by today. If someone does not wear a Sub they often wear the Speedy Pro... you don't see the Sinn every minute. Don't get me wrong, the Speedy Pro is an absolutely fantastic watch! Just if you don't want to swim on the waves...
I was talking to a young guy not long ago who was a watchmaker in a Rolex Authorized Service and I was just wearing my 103 St plexy that he saw: He told me that he was so happy to see it because loads of persons wearing Rolex or Breitling or Omega just show off while someone who wears this Sinn surely loves watches. It was interesting to hear as my preferred brand is Breitling (with one of the runner-ups Sinn) and I wear most often Breitlings 
Hope this helps.


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

Pleased to be back in the club!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRama

Love that piece . Awesome. Had one . Sold it , Miss it so .


----------



## longstride

A classic combo!


----------



## Wolter

Hey guys, two months ago I purchased a new 103 acrylic directly from Sinn. My first more expensive watch purchase and so far the watch is really great. However, I think the friction bezel is a bit loose. With a bit of pressure I can turn the bezel using one finger. When I line the bezel up to 12, it's often a few minutes off center after a day of wearing. When the bezel is lined up to 6 the resistance is slightly higher and it's not going anywhere.

Do any of you experience the same? Is it something I'll have to learn to live with, or do you think it's a reason to send it back to Frankfurt? I never had a friction bezel before, so not totally sure what's considered normal.

Thanks! 
(first post btw, been reading a lot this year and finally made an account)


----------



## longstride

That doesnt seem right, my friction bezel needs to be gripped and turned - I think you neede to contact Sinn, send a vid clip to them if possible.


----------



## Wolter

Thanks, contacted Sinn and they immediately send me a package return label. I'll send it after the holidays.


----------



## Dennis Parris

Wolter said:


> Thanks, contacted Sinn and they immediately send me a package return label. I'll send it after the holidays.
> 
> View attachment 14700509


Sweet! Is that a Strapcode Jubilee? I wonder if they make endlinks that will fit.


----------



## Wolter

The jubilee is from Watchgecko (the slim warrington), the quality is good! I also had the solid warrington, but returned it. The individual links were way too large and thick for this watch, made it also pretty heavy.
They do sell endlinks, but i'm not sure if they fit. They are hollow so adjusting should be possible.


----------



## taildraggerpilot

My twins:


----------



## Dennis Parris

taildraggerpilot said:


> My twins:
> 
> View attachment 14778879


Gosh, those white subdials. I love how the 103 is able to adopt such a tried look and still maintain its own character. Even from a distance, that is definitely a 103 and not "something else."


----------



## longstride

A beautiful pair!


----------



## UOhrli

...real Panda, JP only.


----------



## Flighty7T34

Hi Cheverian:
I am an old timer... I have both the 103 and the Omega Speedmaster Moon Watch. Have had the Speedmaster since it was new in 1973. That is quite a few years. It has been extremely dependable and accurate. It does lack the date complexity however. My SINN 103 ST SA A is a workhorse of a watch and has both the day and date complexities which the Moon Watch lacks. The speedy is thinner and a bit smaller whereas the SINN 103 is thicker. The Speedy is (because of its age) no longer with me in the pool or ocean. The newer SINN 103 does go for a swim for sure. But like all chronographs that are not specifically divers. I would suggest that you not use any chronograph feature under water. The 103 that I have has the bi-directional countdown bezel. This feature is extremely handy in many regards. In the best of all worlds you could justify having both pieces. Also the SINN 103's lume is superior to my old Speedmaster's. Due to the age of my Speedy the lume is pretty much non existent. So the SINN 103 in short has day, date and bezel. The Speedy has the Tachymeter ring which is fixed. The Certina DS-2 1888 Precdrive Flyback is quite like the Speedmaster plus has date, two (count them) second hands for splits and is perhaps the most accurate watch I currently own in my collection. It is also a very well priced option. It is on my wrist now in my collection rotation...


----------



## longstride

UOhrli said:


> ...real Panda, JP only.
> 
> View attachment 14810835


Nice one!


----------



## vsh

Recently become interested in Sinn after reading about their history, is there an intro to all the different letters in the 103 model names? Sa a be ar etc.


----------



## dmukherjee18

Thats a beauty...i feel like buying a sinn instead of a Breitling Navitimer


----------



## UOhrli

...I love the vintage 103 ti SRS. This is a rare Version of the 103 with SINNs interpretation of the 7750 as FLYBACK (German SRS = SchnellRückstellSystem).
Produced on demand only for a short period of 2 years with SRS print. A older version with "flyback" also exists. Both ti ans steel were sold, according to SINN the ti-Version in very small numbers.


----------



## wkw

UOhrli said:


> ...I love the vintage 103 ti SRS. This is a rare Version of the 103 with SINNs interpretation of the 7750 as FLYBACK (German SRS = SchnellRückstellSystem).
> Produced on demand only for a short period of 2 years with SRS print. A older version with "flyback" also exists. Both ti ans steel were sold, according to SINN the ti-Version in very small numbers.
> 
> View attachment 14912183


Nice SRS!

A cousin says hi.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

UOhrli said:


> ...real Panda, JP only.
> 
> View attachment 14810835


Stunner!


----------



## longstride




----------



## longstride

Great Shot!



citjet said:


> Ahhh, the Sinn 103 is my goal to re-aquire some day soon. What a wonderful chrono


----------



## longstride

UOhrli said:


> ...I love the vintage 103 ti SRS. This is a rare Version of the 103 with SINNs interpretation of the 7750 as FLYBACK (German SRS = SchnellRückstellSystem).
> Produced on demand only for a short period of 2 years with SRS print. A older version with "flyback" also exists. Both ti ans steel were sold, according to SINN the ti-Version in very small numbers.
> 
> View attachment 14912183


Good one.


----------



## K. Nights

So, I've loved the 103 for a long time and have finally decided it will be my next watch. Is there a version that has both the day of the week window and the UTC function, or can these not exist together on the same watch?


----------



## Flighty7T34

Hummm.... I do believe that the UTC compexity in the 103 family is at the expense of the Day name wheel.


----------



## K. Nights

Flighty7T34 said:


> Hummm.... I do believe that the UTC compexity in the 103 family is at the expense of the Day name wheel.


That's a shame! Would be useful to have both for travel purposes


----------



## longstride

I just finished hosting a Poljot 3133 for a month - the Sinn 103 is definately one of the best Chrono's around!


----------



## longstride

These have become my two favorite strap's for my 103.

Rustic leather....










...and below the vintage Tropic 'Sport' as originally fitted in the 70's and 80's...


----------



## Robertus

K. Nights said:


> So, I've loved the 103 for a long time and have finally decided it will be my next watch. Is there a version that has both the day of the week window and the UTC function, or can these not exist together on the same watch?


These watches are made on ETA-Valjoux 7750 family base. There is no such model within this (or Sellita) family that has both the weekday and 2nd time zone feature. With COVID time and more home-office while less travel weekday gains, 2nd time zone loses in popularity I think, while it is cca. 500 Euro less expensive that the 2nd time zone version. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## dshin525

K. Nights said:


> So, I've loved the 103 for a long time and have finally decided it will be my next watch. Is there a version that has both the day of the week window and the UTC function, or can these not exist together on the same watch?


That would be my ideal watch! I had the Breitling Chronoliner, which was a Chrono with date and GMT functions.



But it was just to big (46mm) so I ended up selling it. If the 103 had a 24 hour bezel, then you could use it to measure a 2nd time zone.

Nonetheless, love the 103. One of the best looking chronos I my opinion so I finally got one a couple of months back. Then added the 158 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Scout308

webicons said:


> Thank you. Excellent expository write up and entertaining. My "simple, accurate, retro, go anywhere, do anything" 103 St Acrylic should be in today. Look out for pics!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great pics and thread!


----------



## Mreal75

Mreal75 said:


> *"In praise of the 103..."*
> 
> Picked up a 103 Acrylic last week. Unfortunately, I only had it in hand for a few minutes before it was on its way back to the dealer...
> 
> I loved everything about the watch besides the bezel action. I knew going in that the watch had a free spinning friction bezel, but on my example it appeared that Sinn overlooked the "friction" part. It was just too loose and felt like a toy on a watch with such a prominent reputation. Are there any 103 St owners that have the same experience? Like I mentioned, the watch felt great on the wrist and I already had a few cool strap combos in mind. Heres a wrist shot of the watch when I first opened the box. Hopefully I can try another Sinn in the near future


Pretty strange encounter with Watch Buys today stemming from my above post from over two years ago in May 2018. I thought it would be helpful to document for any forum members thinking about picking up a watch from them. As my original post states, I picked up a Sinn 103 from WBs in May 2018. I had the watch in my hands for a few minutes before boxing it up and sending it back the same day. Although I understood the 103 had a friction fit bezel, the watch I was sent had a loose, free spinning bezel (it could be spun by lightly dragging one finger along edge). Not happy with the lack of quality, I informed WBs about the issue and sent it back. Matt, the WB rep I dealt with at the time, advised that I was on the hook for the return shipping because the watch was inspected by their "Sinn watchmaker" and deemed "within spec." The encounter left a bad taste in my mouth but at the end of the day it was my word against their's. I ate the return shipping and moved on with my life.

Fast forward over two years, I wanted to try out another Sinn model and narrowed it down to the UX or U1 SDR. I called WBs a few times this week to discuss the different dive models with no issues (admittedly, everyone was helpful and courteous). However, just prior to placing an order today with their Sinn rep Jim for a U1 SDR, the call took an awkward turn. He mentioned that he noticed I created a new WB account today and that he ran my name/info in the system. Unbeknownst to me, it turns out I still "had an account with them" but the account "was flagged" back in May 2018 because of my post on Watchuseek. Jim read the notes on file from 2018 and stated WBs had taken a significant loss on the 103 I sent back because it had to be "sold as used." A little taken back, I went on the defensive and justified trying on the watch over two years ago. Regardless of the now-known nuances in WBs return policy, I said it is unrealistic to expect consumers to refrain from trying on and inspecting expensive watches that are bought sight unseen. In fact, I would have never even noticed the loose bezel issue without taking off the plastic surrounding the case (or any other dial/case defect for that matter, if one had arose). Relying on their case notes, Jim persisted that the watch was "within spec" and that the issue was that "I tried it on" as opposed to simply lying it across my wrist with the plastics still attached. Looking back, I think the real issue was that I posted wearing the watch and questioned/criticized its quality. Jim closed out the conversation by stating, "because your account is flagged, any future purchases have to be made via wire transfer" and that he was still "happy to answer any other remaining questions I have." In sum, I hung up without placing an order and a little aggravated.

At this point, I regret posting critical impressions and a wrist shot of the watch, just as I regret not taking a video of the bezel to demonstrate what was deemed "within spec." Even if Sinn/WBs found issue with me posting about the watch here, I have a hard time believing that it was "used" due to my handling. I opened the box, looked it over, tried it on, (took a picture), and put it back in the box exactly how I received it. I found an email chain from May 10, 2018 where I received the return authorization from WBs at 2:52 p.m. and I exchanged the return tracking info after dropping it off at UPS at 4:38 p.m. The wrist shot in my original post is timestamped, "May 10, 2018 at 2:38 p.m." As a dealer trying to sell a watch without a showroom, it is pretty inappropriate for WBs to assert, two years later, that the 103 I returned was "within spec." Further, the fact that WBs "took a loss" trying to resell a returned, defective watch...sounds more like the cost of doing business? It's unfortunate that this is a "my word vs. your word" situation that blackballs me from buying a new Sinn in the future. Nonetheless, I still think it is important to document my experience with WBs as a reference for anyone on WUS thinking about buying one of their watches. I never experienced something like this in my ten or so years on the forums and buying watches. I welcome the forum's input, as well as WBs if they would like to clarify the conversation from their perspective.


----------



## Mreal75

Duplicate, apologies.


----------



## 307

Never been a big chrono guy, but if I move that way, the 103 will be my choice!


----------



## 307

Scary post about WBs .... Like you, tough to buy an expensive watch unseen and not be able to return it. WBs does their traveling shows, but I live a long way from the cities they visit. It would be nice Sinn had at least one other US distributor to give WB competition.


----------



## kritameth

What a great write-up, thank you @longstride! Long live the 103 _and _this wonderful thread. I've got a Military Type IV incoming, can't wait to join the gang.


----------



## The Rook

Mreal75 said:


> Pretty strange encounter with Watch Buys today stemming from my above post from over two years ago in May 2018. I thought it would be helpful to document for any forum members thinking about picking up a watch from them. As my original post states, I picked up a Sinn 103 from WBs in May 2018. I had the watch in my hands for a few minutes before boxing it up and sending it back the same day. Although I understood the 103 had a friction fit bezel, the watch I was sent had a loose, free spinning bezel (it could be spun by lightly dragging one finger along edge). Not happy with the lack of quality, I informed WBs about the issue and sent it back. Matt, the WB rep I dealt with at the time, advised that I was on the hook for the return shipping because the watch was inspected by their "Sinn watchmaker" and deemed "within spec." The encounter left a bad taste in my mouth but at the end of the day it was my word against their's. I ate the return shipping and moved on with my life.
> 
> Fast forward over two years, I wanted to try out another Sinn model and narrowed it down to the UX or U1 SDR. I called WBs a few times this week to discuss the different dive models with no issues (admittedly, everyone was helpful and courteous). However, just prior to placing an order today with their Sinn rep Jim for a U1 SDR, the call took an awkward turn. He mentioned that he noticed I created a new WB account today and that he ran my name/info in the system. Unbeknownst to me, it turns out I still "had an account with them" but the account "was flagged" back in May 2018 because of my post on Watchuseek. Jim read the notes on file from 2018 and stated WBs had taken a significant loss on the 103 I sent back because it had to be "sold as used." A little taken back, I went on the defensive and justified trying on the watch over two years ago. Regardless of the now-known nuances in WBs return policy, I said it is unrealistic to expect consumers to refrain from trying on and inspecting expensive watches that are bought sight unseen. In fact, I would have never even noticed the loose bezel issue without taking off the plastic surrounding the case (or any other dial/case defect for that matter, if one had arose). Relying on their case notes, Jim persisted that the watch was "within spec" and that the issue was that "I tried it on" as opposed to simply lying it across my wrist with the plastics still attached. Looking back, I think the real issue was that I posted wearing the watch and questioned/criticized its quality. Jim closed out the conversation by stating, "because your account is flagged, any future purchases have to be made via wire transfer" and that he was still "happy to answer any other remaining questions I have." In sum, I hung up without placing an order and a little aggravated.
> 
> At this point, I regret posting critical impressions and a wrist shot of the watch, just as I regret not taking a video of the bezel to demonstrate what was deemed "within spec." Even if Sinn/WBs found issue with me posting about the watch here, I have a hard time believing that it was "used" due to my handling. I opened the box, looked it over, tried it on, (took a picture), and put it back in the box exactly how I received it. I found an email chain from May 10, 2018 where I received the return authorization from WBs at 2:52 p.m. and I exchanged the return tracking info after dropping it off at UPS at 4:38 p.m. The wrist shot in my original post is timestamped, "May 10, 2018 at 2:38 p.m." As a dealer trying to sell a watch without a showroom, it is pretty inappropriate for WBs to assert, two years later, that the 103 I returned was "within spec." Further, the fact that WBs "took a loss" trying to resell a returned, defective watch...sounds more like the cost of doing business? It's unfortunate that this is a "my word vs. your word" situation that blackballs me from buying a new Sinn in the future. Nonetheless, I still think it is important to document my experience with WBs as a reference for anyone on WUS thinking about buying one of their watches. I never experienced something like this in my ten or so years on the forums and buying watches. I welcome the forum's input, as well as WBs if they would like to clarify the conversation from their perspective.


Wow...

I find this account disturbing. Kudos for the reserved, objective write-up. I had a similar issue with Sinn quality standards detailed in this post:









Does Sinn have major QC issues?


I was going to go ahead and purchase a new U1 but began reading on all the QC issues. Do you guys think it is on par with other companies charging equal amount for their products? Thanks.:think:




www.watchuseek.com





I have been admiring the 103 ST Diapal a lot lately, and I am considering this model for a (distant) future purchase. I still am a bit wary of Sinn / Watchbuys however. Also considering the Damasko DC86.

J


----------



## Mreal75

The Rook said:


> Wow...
> 
> I find this account disturbing. Kudos for the reserved, objective write-up. I had a similar issue with Sinn quality standards detailed in this post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Sinn have major QC issues?
> 
> 
> I was going to go ahead and purchase a new U1 but began reading on all the QC issues. Do you guys think it is on par with other companies charging equal amount for their products? Thanks.:think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been admiring the 103 ST Diapal a lot lately, and I am considering this model for a (distant) future purchase. I still am a bit wary of Sinn / Watchbuys however. Also considering the Damasko DC86.
> 
> J


I owed a Damasko DC56 and it was an amazing watch. Greg from Watchmann was also awesome to deal with. I really like the look of the DC86 chrono as well. It's a big ocean out there with a lot of great watches. I can say that I will eventually try out a Sinn, regardless if it's new or used. Have you tried calling WBs to discuss a new purchase following your prior experience and post on the forums? Interested to hear if their 2-year grudge policy is a normal occurrence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Time to get out the polyWatch.


----------



## Mr-H

Been thinking about ordering a 103. So, as I sit mulling acrylic vs sapphire for the hundredth time, I am perusing Chrono24 just to kind of admire them while I think.

Came across one for sale on a Japanese seller's site which contains a fantastic example of "In Praise of the 103..."

SELLER'S COMMENTS:

The highly visible blackface is full of gin-like wonderful taste.


I want one even more now.


----------



## fenian

My two favorite "acrylics":


----------



## macm75

Hi, I am new to the forum but I'm on the fence on whether I should go new or used with a 103 St. I have one hesitation for new - the new movement. The 7750 is so proven and Sinn is now supplying these with the Concepto C99001. It seems like it was designed for Sinn and the 103 - not even on the Concepto site. I imagine the question is pointless given the lack of history with this movement but should I have a concern? No worries given the warrantee? Thanks.


----------



## macm75

The other thing that changed on the 103 acrylic is the bezel. For a long time the bezel was made out of an alloy. Currently it’s made out of a hardened plastic polymer material. When did it change to plastic?


----------



## Mr-H

macm75 said:


> The other thing that changed on the 103 acrylic is the bezel. For a long time the bezel was made out of an alloy. Currently it's made out of a hardened plastic polymer material. When did it change to plastic?


I'm watching closely to see what some others with knowledge of the movement have to say.

As for the bezel, that may not be a terrible thing. If I recall, the metal (anodized aluminum?) bezels would show a silver glint when nicked.

I could see an argument that a high quality non-metallic bezel, if it's tough and uniform in color throughout, could be an acceptable change. Especially if the bezels had been bakelite on the originals (?).

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## macm75

Just in case you folks have not seen this site. I didn't see any reference to it in this thread but it's certainly appropriate...





Vintage Sinn Collector


Welcome to the vintage Sinn Adventure! Pure passion for vintage Sinn watches! Vintage Sinn watches are something special for me. Once you start collecting them, you can not stop it anymore. Sinn Spezialuhren since 1961, Helmut Sinn founded the company "Helmut Sinn Spezialuhren" in 1961.



vintage-sinn-collector.de


----------



## custodes

Sweet 16 (I believe) and just back from it's first with TWR (Essex), very good service and service.


----------



## macm75

I wound up purchasing the 103 St acrylic. Decided to go for new with Concepto movement as apposed to used ETA 7750. Just arrived today. One question... when moving I find the rotor is louder than I expected. Also if I tap on the glass with no side movement it gives off these clunky, vibrating, "doink" sounds. I only owned one JLC (automatic) for 20+ years and it was very quiet. Is this common?


----------



## lahteetu

macm75 said:


> The other thing that changed on the 103 acrylic is the bezel. For a long time the bezel was made out of an alloy. Currently it's made out of a hardened plastic polymer material. When did it change to plastic?


Where does it say that the bezel is not aluminium? I've not seen any mentions of polycarbonate being used and I personally own a 103 St that I bought last year and I'm pretty sure the bezel is made out of aluminium. Just curios, where did you get this information?


----------



## macm75

lahteetu said:


> Where does it say that the bezel is not aluminium? I've not seen any mentions of polycarbonate being used and I personally own a 103 St that I bought last year and I'm pretty sure the bezel is made out of aluminium. Just curios, where did you get this information?


A rep at Watch Buys. I've owned one for 3 days and it feels a lot more like hardened plastic than aluminum. Of course I will not try this but a scratch of the surface would tell me for sure. Paint has worn on the aluminum edges of the ones that get a lot of wear. I would not doubt yours is aluminum just like you have an ETA movement (which mine does not).


----------



## custodes

Fine link Bracelet completely changes it.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

On Rios (as suggested, thanks)


----------



## vmgotit

longstride,
the 103, is the model of Sinn I would own. No Sinn yet in my collection yet. Vance.


----------



## Jpstepancic

I've had my fair share of various brands, nothing over the top high end but enough to appreciate when I've gotten back into a particular one. I'm really happy to have another Sinn on my wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Jpstepancic said:


> I've had my fair share of various brands, nothing over the top high end but enough to appreciate when I've gotten back into a particular one. I'm really happy to have another Sinn on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this watch so much. Almost closed a deal on a trade a couple weeks ago but it slipped through my fingers. That's my supervillain origin story.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laabstract

Bell and Ross by Sinn 103 Ti LE


----------



## janiboi

My ex, but sometimes missing it a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishtar

janiboi said:


> My ex, but sometimes missing it a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this one !

Envoyé de mon BBB100-2 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MrMilshark

Hope you don’t mind me join in with this one? 😎


----------



## longstride

vmgotit said:


> longstride,
> the 103, is the model of Sinn I would own. No Sinn yet in my collection yet. Vance.


The 103 is a great watch.....it will become a favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23




----------



## longstride

The old ones are pretty too...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMilshark

Hey!
I’ve been considering the canvas-straps available from Sinn for my 103 Diapal. Does anyone have one of these canvas-straps to share a pic or two of it? 😊🤞🏻


----------



## longstride

Ishtar said:


> Love this one !
> 
> Envoyé de mon BBB100-2 en utilisant Tapatalk


I don't think Sinn makes a bad looking 103.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice catch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

longstride said:


> Nice catch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. This is the very first Sinn watch I got since 2001. It's been with me since. It is still ticking strong. Kudos to Sinn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

This is a good one:


----------



## MrMilshark

H















Here is my most beloved 103 ST Diapal on the extra silicone-strap i added to the order of the watch, this one in black. What do you guys think suit this one, this black strap?

Or the blue one?


----------



## Mr-H

MrMilshark said:


> H
> View attachment 15972338
> View attachment 15972339
> 
> Here is my most beloved 103 ST Diapal on the extra silicone-strap i added to the order of the watch, this one in black. What do you guys think suit this one, this black strap?
> 
> Or the blue one?
> View attachment 15972343
> View attachment 15972344


That's a beauty. Love the Diapal's looks.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## orpheo

MrMilshark said:


> H
> View attachment 15972338
> View attachment 15972339
> 
> Here is my most beloved 103 ST Diapal on the extra silicone-strap i added to the order of the watch, this one in black. What do you guys think suit this one, this black strap?
> 
> Or the blue one?
> View attachment 15972343
> View attachment 15972344


I've been hinging on getting the 103Ti Diapal. If only it were bigger...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMilshark

Still enjoying my 103 Diapal, here on a beautiful, sunny afternoon on our patio😊


----------



## longstride

an interesting update....









New column wheel movement in 103 series chronographs


Hey gang, I was perusing the Sinn website this morning and noticed that certain 103 chronographs will now use a new column wheel movement from La Joux-Perret (now owned by Citizen IIRC). I assume this is part of Sinn continuing to move away from ETA/Swatch group movements. Interestingly, on...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## cj610

Saw the Sinn 103 thread and popped in to post a pic. Great thread. Some fantastic looking watches out there.


----------



## K. Nights

Does anyone have a recommendation for a canvas strap for the 103? Love mine and I want more strap options


----------



## longstride

Red rock straps and N80 straps both sell on Etsy and both produce a top quality strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

This one belonged to my friend. Pretty interesting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frazier140

Love mine, wear it daily around the house and timing at the track. I find it very comfortable and durable on the Sinn strap. Still looking for information on the movement vs the tried and true Valjoux 7750 but it keeps excellent time at +1.5 worn.

Frazier


----------



## MKN

macm75 said:


> The other thing that changed on the 103 acrylic is the bezel. For a long time the bezel was made out of an alloy. Currently it's made out of a hardened plastic polymer material. When did it change to plastic?


I was quite surprised at reading this and contacted Sinn for confirmation. They say it's aluminium as it has always been.
Sorry for dredging up an old post but I wanted to rectify

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Sinn 103 Acrylic at dawn.


----------



## Picaroon

I have two 103s currently and am considering selling one of them. One acrylic and the other sapphire… Pros and cons to both and both gorgeous in their own way.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Love the look of this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lahteetu

Picaroon said:


> I have two 103s currently and am considering selling one of them. One acrylic and the other sapphire… Pros and cons to both and both gorgeous in their own way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Keep the Military Type IV! It's one special piece!


----------



## Mr-H

My Friends, 

About thirty minutes ago, after years of deliberation, vacillating between acrylic & sapphire, between bracelet & strap...after about a year of wearing a black 104 on the H-link, and really falling hard for it after proving its competence with regard to lume...I have joined the 103 Club. 

And I am delighted.

Now to find the perfect brown/white waterproof-ish cowhide strap. I'd buy the Sinn cowhide if they made it with white accent stitching.

Anyone tried one of the Hirsch performance Caoutchouc-backed leather straps?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby1

Better than the 104!


----------



## Bobby1

Picaroon said:


> I have two 103s currently and am considering selling one of them. One acrylic and the other sapphire… Pros and cons to both and both gorgeous in their own way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The strap goes well.


----------



## Bobby1

longstride said:


> View attachment 16156245
> 
> 
> Sinn 103 Acrylic at dawn.


Shame it is not a 39mm for the small wrist.


----------



## Big Ted

Just curious what the 103 strap wearing folks like wearing I’m looking for some strap ideas.

Currently on a watch gecko mkii tropic which is very comfortable but want to try something new preferably non tapering so I can fit the Sinn 20mm buckle.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublimekickscan

My 103 is a bit different than the usual, but it is still a strap monster. I think this is everything I have, minus a plain black rubber strap by biwi.




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Love it!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Once a Sinner, always a Sinner. The 103 is a mainstay of my collection.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Has anybody owned both the acrylic 103 and the highly domed sapphire 103 (like on the blue LE or new green LE version) and can comment on the differences between the crystals? I want to know if it’s worth the upgrade to sapphire or if it will ruin the nice distortion seen at an angle from the acrylic. For clarification I’m not talking about the St Sa, which has an almost flat crystal. Any pics or experiences would be great


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

The bracelet IMO brings it up to another level. Enjoying it.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Geheim_Sinn




----------



## Picaroon

Bobby1 said:


> The strap goes well.


It’s such a versatile watch. Goes well with leather, Natos, and bracelet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

1165dvd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. What strap is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

Frequent_Flieger said:


> Has anybody owned both the acrylic 103 and the highly domed sapphire 103 (like on the blue LE or new green LE version) and can comment on the differences between the crystals? I want to know if it’s worth the upgrade to sapphire or if it will ruin the nice distortion seen at an angle from the acrylic. For clarification I’m not talking about the St Sa, which has an almost flat crystal. Any pics or experiences would be great


I’ve owned both and they’re both cool in their own ways. The acrylic is interesting if you haven’t had one before and gives off nostalgic vibes. The way you view the dial can’t be replicated with any sapphire. But the sapphire is essentially bulletproof and doesn’t scratch. I do like the dome sapphire on my green 103.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Sinn 103 montage cockpit by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

longstride said:


> The old ones are pretty too...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

cj610 said:


> Saw the Sinn 103 thread and popped in to post a pic. Great thread. Some fantastic looking watches out there.
> 
> View attachment 16067396


Love it!


----------



## marklubb




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

a well-loved 103


----------



## bazza.




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Tanjecterly

Just love the 103.


----------



## 1165dvd

Picaroon said:


> Looks great. What strap is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some old BluShark I had l in the strap drawer. Sorry for the delay. Serious regrets about selling this watch. 

The 103 ti ar is in my sights though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## somerandodude

deepsea03 said:


>


Would you mind sharing what strap this is? It's a handsome pairing.


----------



## deepsea03

somerandodude said:


> Would you mind sharing what strap this is? It's a handsome pairing.


Thank you
Strap is a 2 piece mil-strap from RSM watch straps


----------

